
Data-Oriented Design - ryeguy
http://www.dataorienteddesign.com/dodmain/
======
jacques_chester
The table of contents is enticing. However, affirming the disclaimer noticed
in the header & footer, the text would profit from attention from an editor.

------
rshankar
Is there a way I can export the entire document to a PDF?

